
Show HN: Advent of Code Discord Bot - Insanity
https://github.com/DylanMeeus/Advent_Of_Code_Bot
======
Insanity
It's a discord bot that can print the leaderboard (sorted) to discord
channels. I'm using it for my own discord channel but thought some of you
might want to use it as well so I put it out there :)

It's a bit close to the start, but if there's bugs/issues I'll try to fix them
ASAP.

Have a nice AoC / Good luck! :)

